# Still a way to "re hit," receiver yourself?



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

I have a GXCE BOT (one of the early DirecTV Tivos).

It had not been used a long time, but still on my DirecTV account.

DirecTV used to have a way online to "re hit," the receiver. Do they still offer this self service to get your programming back on it?

I couldn't find the option as their site has changed.

Thanks!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mika911 said:


> I have a GXCE BOT (one of the early DirecTV Tivos).
> 
> It had not been used a long time, but still on my DirecTV account.
> 
> ...


Call 1-800-531-5000 from your home phone or supply the system with the number on your account when it asks. Then say "missing channels" when it asks what you want. Go through the routines and one of the prompts will let you "refresh" your receivers.

This is buried somewhere on the web site too. Did you check the "troubleshooting" section?


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Here is the direct link for the online version:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I should have waited for your reply. Instead I tried ordering a movie to trigger it, and then I tried changing the program package, that worked, but now i'm being charged for 2 programming packages at full $70-odd rate. odd. haha. i'll have to call after all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:eek2: Yeah I'd call on that right now.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

That's easy to do, click on this link but you'll have to be logged in to your account, select the receiver you want your card to be refreshed on. The link is http://www.directv.com/resend


----------

